# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cornice over tiles or tile up to cornice?

## jdthe4th

Owdy!
I'm tiling right up the bathroom walls and just wondering what the norm is?
I'm figuring you tile, then cornice over it and if that's the case will standard cornice cement work fine? 
Anyone know / done it.....
Cheers all
John

----------


## Vernonv

I'm not sure if you can cornice over tile ... you may need to use something other can cornice cement to "stick" it to the tiles though??? 
With our bathroom we tiled up to the ceiling and didn't have any cornice at all. I reckon it looks very smart.

----------


## jdthe4th

VernonV....we meet again!
thanks for the reply mate. I was considering that....so if i was to do that, do i just joint off all the corners like i would a standard inside wall corner? 
cheers.

----------


## leeton

I would cornice first, then tile. :Smilie:

----------


## Vernonv

> ....so if i was to do that, do i just joint off all the corners like i would a standard inside wall corner?

   That's what I did, but looking at it now, you would only need to do that if the gap between the ceiling and the wall was more than what would be covered by the tiles. 
I sealed the gap between the ceiling and the tiles with water based coloured caulking stuff (used coloured silicone everywhere else).

----------


## rod1949

I have corniced first and then tiled to the cornice.

----------


## Rod Dyson

You can cornice over the tiles it looks better.  Cornice adhesive will not stick to the tiles. 
The best way is to tile only10mm above the cornice line so that you can get cornice adhesive to stick to the plaster above the tiles.  I put big blobs of cornice adhesive mixed fairly thick on the wall first above the tile line. Butter up the top edge of the cornice as normal then press the cornice back into the wall.   
This holds the cornice well and if done properly you will not have and adhesive oozing out at the bottom. No big deal if you do just sponge it all off.  Then use a sealant to seal the gap between the tile and cornice. 
Nice finish never crack.   
Cheers rod

----------


## Bloss

> You can cornice over the tiles it looks better.  Cornice adhesive will not stick to the tiles. 
> The best way is to tile only10mm above the cornice line so that you can get cornice adhesive to stick to the plaster above the tiles.  I put big blobs of cornice adhesive mixed fairly thick on the wall first above the tile line. Butter up the top edge of the cornice as normal then press the cornice back into the wall.   
> This holds the cornice well and if done properly you will not have and adhesive oozing out at the bottom. No big deal if you do just sponge it all off.  Then use a sealant to seal the gap between the tile and cornice. 
> Nice finish never crack.   
> Cheers rod

   :What he said:  My plasterer does a neat trick that I was very sceptical about when I first saw him do it - if the timing is not right he puts up the cornice before the tile goes on and leaves an appropriate gap for the tiles (and adhesive) to slip up under and leave about .5mm - 1mm gap. I just whip around with acrylic sealant after and then paint as usual. No cracks, no waiting for  the tiler and I have never seen a loose cornice!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hmm that is a good idea Bloss.  You could use 6mm villaboad to pack out the cornice to the right distance.  Neat trick to save comming back. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## UteMad

Funny the world has totally gone down that path now it seems with everyone looking for a way to cut costs.. I did home with cornice onto textured face brick.. did the same thing as tiles taped the wall incase and back blobbed cornice higher up on the wall side .. looks good the clean edge on face brick.. 
Most bathrooms i am seeing around people are cheating and doing stick over and butting up to existing cornice to save a buck.. the shame is you lose the bottom step in the cornice and it looks more like a curve onto the ceiling instead of a cornice  
cheers utemad

----------


## Bloss

> Hmm that is a good idea Bloss.  You could use 6mm villaboad to pack out the cornice to the right distance.  Neat trick to save comming back. 
> Cheers Rod

  Yeah - and for that reason too. I am not in the game anymore, but had him come back to do a reno at my place recently and he did it again - because the tiler was going to be delayed. Not so sure I'd recommend it for DIY although I suppose with care it'd be OK, but for you blokes who make it look all look easy (I can barely butter toast without the butter falling off let alone a strip of cornice!) it can be the difference of least least one extra trip back to a site. He doesn't use spacers at all - just whacks it up and it is straight as, and I've seen him do it with all sorts of tile thickness and types and different adhesives too . . . dunno how, but it's a site to behold . . . :2thumbsup:  
And yes Utemad, it looks a bit funny if butted to the cornice, but on a few renos I've done where the client was happy with that finish it looked fine. In all cases with simple white gloss tiles and a white ceiling it actually flowed quite well and meant the make-over could be done without damage to the ceiling or cornices. In those cases it was a cost saving too,  but mostly a practical choice and saved time. Especially an issue of there is only one bathroom & toilet.

----------


## UteMad

Yes i agree on the time saving etc and cost saving.. i was just brought into the trade at the higher  end of the market and still struggle with the main stream ways.. it was a real eye opener when i was thrown into the big world of reality to fend for myself.. The things i saw in the first month alone shocked me beyond belief to the point i couldn't subby to other builders ...  I had one builder show me how to clad the outside of a top storey cause i was supposedly too stupid only to hear his cladding crash down at morning tea..  That was the final straw and have worked for myself ever since..
I aint perfect by a long shot but i like having the choice on what i put my name too ... 
My mates bathroom is getting tiled as i type and his gyprocer was the same .. in for cheap set all coats one go and fit cornice then back for 20 mins to sand and get paid.. Cant have seen him coming back to fit cornice for what he charged for the job..  
cheers utemad

----------


## intertd6

The norm is to do all plastering before tiling, have not seen to many plasterers with drop sheets to protect expensive floor tiles from dropped plaster, plaster dust or protection from steel A frame scaffolds 
regards inter

----------


## Rod Dyson

Sadly, intertd6 you are correct, it IS the norm, however it is not the best practice if you want a quality finish.  
This is a bad reflection on the demise of the plastering trade skills. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Eddy1962

I have done this many times and its fine tile first then cornice over the top , may want to place a few screws in the cornice and leave the screws in and fill the screw with cornice cement.

----------

